# I want to get a punch. Suggestions ?



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I want to try a punch and have been looking around online. Anyone has any suggestions ?

I am sick of using a cutter and having the cap unravel. I have tried everything. I have a Xikar cutter that is almost brand new. I wet the cap before I cut and it seems that more often than not, it makes the cap unravel a little. Sometimes I can fix it and other times I cant.

So....on to a punch.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

just stop by a B&M and pick up a lil cheapie next time to see if you like it. You have to be careful with a punch as it will sometimes crack the cap!


----------



## Ron-cl (May 31, 2007)

I use a punch if the cigar has been kept in near perfect humidity. If they are too dry the cap cracks - too moist and you can tear them up getting it to cut.

Try a V cut too, you may like them and they work well for me.


----------



## ccsmoker-cl (Jun 11, 2007)

you might be cutting too much off if it unravels


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

ccsmoker said:


> you might be cutting too much off if it unravels


I do the Xikar trick where you place it on a flat surface then snip.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

I use a Vector Punch that I bought from Mark at Cigarmony. It only costs a couple of bucks and serves its purpose.

You can always make the move to scissors, I started using a set a few weeks ago and love the results I get.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I use a Vector Punch that I bought from Mark at Cigarmony. It only costs a couple of bucks and serves its purpose.
> 
> You can always make the move to scissors, I started using a set a few weeks ago and love the results I get.


I have the same one Walt and it works great! I did a review of one in the Cigar Accesories section if anyone is interested..

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/132/cat/14/limit/recent/date/1178237832


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i use the vector punch as well, tossed it on top of my order when i was getting some butane, figured it was cheap, but it actually works nicely


----------



## chefchris (Apr 28, 2007)

Hawaiin?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

chefchris said:


> Hawaiin?


No silly, "fruit", and welcome back!


----------



## chefchris (Apr 28, 2007)

John51277 said:


> No silly, "fruit", and welcome back!


haha, i haven't left yet.

diaf.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

chefchris said:


> diaf.


I will not!!!


----------



## chefchris (Apr 28, 2007)

the way i use my punch is to grab around the whole cigar only revealing the cap at the top, then hold tightly and kinda twist it in.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

If you don't mind me hijacking your thread to spout off, I have never really been a big fan of the punch. I think I like the guillotine cutter because it exposes more of the filler leaves, and at least in perception, I get a better draw and more flavor that way. So I guess my point is, each type of cut has its own nuances, and you may decide you like one over the other, even if it means fighting with a loose wrapper (a personal pet peeve of mine!).

P.S. I do carry a punch on my keyring for emergencies. A punch cut is definitely better than biting off the end of the cigar or trying to cut it off with the power windows on my Buick.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> P.S. I do carry a punch on my keyring for emergencies. A punch cut is definitely better than biting off the end of the cigar or trying to cut it off with the power windows on my Buick.


That is a great mental image! Thanks John.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Many people seem to use a 44 Magnum Punch Cutter.

I haven't been able to locate a retailer that would ship it to Finland. One said my credit card didn't work but that was an isolated case and there is no problem with it.

Anyway, if you know of a good BOTL retailer, please let me know. I have been obsessed with getting that specific cutter!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

best out there right now is the eye by Atoll. MSRP is $110

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1777,00.html


----------



## Baby Gorilla (Jun 24, 2007)

Personally, not a fan of the punch. Sometimes I find the smaller opening can effect the draw and usually I end up cutting it anyway.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I have yet to try a cigar punch. I've only used a guillotine cut.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Xikar makes a pretty nice punch.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

I use the punch all the time. Just be sure to get something sharp and durable. I've had a few cheapies that went dull after maybe a dozen or so punches. And for those of you don't like to punch because you may not get the draw you like, try a double punch in the shape of an 8 - kinda acts like a V-cut that way. I will do that with bigger ringed sticks. Torpedo shaped gets the cutter.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

! always cut - never really played with a punch, tho. Kept hearing bad things about tar buildup & all that, due to the narrow opening. Been curious - why don't they just make a WIDER punch? What's the biggest size they make? Haven't seen too many that list the actual diameter, only sizes I've seen were 1/4" or 3/8"...


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

i have a xikar twist punch. it got dull so i sent it back and they sent me a new one. same with my xikar cutter. great customer service. i got a palio while my xikars were in the shop. the palio is also a keeper, with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> ! always cut - never really played with a punch, tho. Kept hearing bad things about tar buildup & all that, due to the narrow opening. Been curious - why don't they just make a WIDER punch? What's the biggest size they make? Haven't seen too many that list the actual diameter, only sizes I've seen were 1/4" or 3/8"...


Anyone have any info here? Seems we have a bunch of shop owners/staff on the board. Help?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

i have a xikar punch and cutter, juts picked up a v-cutter from a firend. I havnt had any prob with the punch(sometimes draw isnt all that great) never heard of tar build up before, i like it better than the cutter(except on torps), but the V-cutter is where its at. I [email protected]#4n looooooooove it. But its all on personal pref, IMO v-cut is better.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> i have a xikar punch and cutter, juts picked up a v-cutter from a firend. I havnt had any prob with the punch(sometimes draw isnt all that great) *never heard of tar build up before*, i like it better than the cutter(except on torps), but the V-cutter is where its at. I [email protected]#4n looooooooove it. But its all on personal pref, IMO v-cut is better.


Get the kids out of the room and don't look directly at the pictures.....
A few pics of a tar buildup I have had.


----------



## oldfart54 (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh.................................ma..............................god!!!!!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

did you get a shot for that?.....thats crazy ive never had that happen, did you get a rush off the nicotine?..i have a sudden urge to want to break out a pipe..


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

No nicotine rush, it won't be in your mouth long enough. When the stuff touches the lips or tip of your tounge it is an intense, almost burning, peppery flavor and leaves a terribly nasty taste in your mouth.

I only experienced the above because I didn't notice the tar (not sure how i missed it). It tends to happen pretty suddenly. If you look closely you can see it start as a blob in the cigar and before you know it, it oozes out and makes the mess pictured above.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I prob wouldnt have smoked another cigar for a few days if i saw that, are you always checken for it now?


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Yep, always checking out the end of my cigar for the early warning signs.

I have had it start to happen once or twice on small ring cigars using a cutter but it happens more often with the punch.

I also think that it is somewhat common with that cigar (Perdomo Slow Aged Lot 826) as I have had it happen about thre times now with that brand.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks alot bro,now you have me paranoid, I cant stop checking it.. lol..need to steal some of grannys lexapro.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I love my punches. I just have a few cheapies.

What kind of cigar was that Walt?


----------



## ccsmoker-cl (Jun 11, 2007)

I found some decent punches at my local Shop rite for 2 bucks a piece


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Wingfan13 said:


> I do the Xikar trick where you place it on a flat surface then snip.


A great way to ensure you get a perfect cut!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

ccsmoker said:


> I found some decent punches at my local Shop rite for 2 bucks a piece


Be careful of the cheap ones as they get dull easy and make cutting tougher. I suggest picking up the cheap one and seeing if you like a punch cut, and if you do invest in a good one. The same way we don't use the el cheapo cutters, why use the el cheapo punch!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I use a Vector Punch that I bought from Mark at Cigarmony. It only costs a couple of bucks and serves its purpose.
> 
> You can always make the move to scissors, I started using a set a few weeks ago and love the results I get.


Walt, what scissors did you get again?


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Justin,

They are the XiKar MTX Multi-Tool.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Justin,
> 
> They are the XiKar MTX Multi-Tool.


Thanks, I thought that is what they were.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

how bout a nice Hawaiian punch?


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Go with either a Xikar 007 or an Atoll Eye


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

I didnt get how that Atol Eye works.....mmmmhh...


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> Anyone have any info here? Seems we have a bunch of shop owners/staff on the board. Help?


Xikar makes/made a magnetic double punch (2 sizes) that I've seen at my B&M and on eBay ($20). The body is a dense plastic. Don't see it on the Xikar site thought. I'm looking to try a punch so I've been checking around.

Update: It's a Wolf punch sold by Xikar. Found it for $15-16.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Somebody had to do it!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

personally i dont like to punch, i have noticed with the cheaper cutters they dont tend to last very long, and dont keep sharp. i bought a xikar cutter and never had a problem since... maybe your cutting to much off the cap.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

*Xikar 357 Double Punch*

I've used this punch every week for a while now and it works great and is an excellent tool. It has a small and a large punch on either end and it only costs 20 dollars. You can't beat the price or the quality of this punch. It's a Xikar!

Happy New Year everyone,
Don

www.tampahumidor.com/sd4/department/accessories-10128.cfm?startrow=41&currentpage=3


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

brightpaths said:


> I've used this punch every week for a while now and it works great and is an excellent tool. It has a small and a large punch on either end and it only costs 20 dollars. You can't beat the price or the quality of this punch. It's a Xikar!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone,
> Don
> ...


Yeah that's the punch I mentioned earlier and I'm going to pull the trigger on one! Thanks for the review Don. Unless someone wants to give me one of those Davidoff three punchers (I think it's around $250) or that Atoll Eye cutter ($110). lol


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

You'll like that Xikar punch, John. It makes a clean opening into the cigar and the cap won't unroll on you anymore like it tends to do when a guillotine cutter is used.

Enjoy your smokes,
Don


----------

